
Ask HN: Is Zerigo down for anyone else right now (2016-03-15 8:55:00 EDT)? - squid_ca
Just looking for confirmation, really
======
Sire
...and up again. They never mentioned the downtime yesterday anywhere which is
a bad sign.

------
squid_ca
Trying to edit my own submission title, but I can't.... It's back up.

------
KevinSjoberg
It's down for us as well. Not looking good.

------
iesteban
Yes! Down for my app becash.es hosted in Heroku

------
ricotijsen
Up again. But very slow, and bad ping rates

------
whizzkid
It is down for good my friend.

